# Custom paint order (Maestro)



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi All,

My quest for a Merckx was foiled by the geometry of the frame, but on the bright side it looks like a 59cm Colnago was made just for me. Since I was in the mood for a stiff aluminum frame I'm 99% sure that I'm going to go with the Dream HP. I've looked through all of the standard colors and I hae to say that I don't like them very much.... I prefer the flashier Colnagos of a few years ago. After much searching I've decided on the Geo paint scheme.

According to Trialtir's site the "archived" paint schemes are no longer available, but I'm betting that they would be happy to order one given the right amount of money. On the other hand Mike @ Maestro has offered to source the frame to my specification with no upcharge for the non-standard paint job.

I have no concerns about dealing with Mike (aside from the fact that I would prefer to give the business to my shop), but I'm wondering if his time estimate is realistic. He's saying 6 - 8 weeks to deliver the frame to him but I'm getting the impression from some of the posts here that the actual wait may be twice as long.

Does anyone have any experience with getting non-standard paint from Maestro?

Thanks!!


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

AMP said:


> Does anyone have any experience with getting non-standard paint from Maestro?



Yes.
The painting part is supposed to take about 5 weeks. I got an LX11 C50, and the frame part was the issue. I was told it took them about 4 months to get a 59cm frame to paint. Not sure about the entire deal, but my guess is the frames are made in batchs (by ATR?) of each size. My total time was about 6 months, from order to first ride.

Trialwhatever was willing to order any paint scheme from the past two years for an extra $300. LX11 hasn't been around for longer than that, so it wasn't even an option unless I went though Maestro. AD schemes were the same if that is what you are thinking.

At this point it was all worth the wait, but sometime around late April and May, I wasn't all that happy. Mike will admit that he is at the mercy of Colnago. If they had a 59cm frame in house, 6-8 weeks would be reasonable, otherwise, it could take a while.


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

*Trialtir sucks!*

I ride nothing but Colnago and I buy new from no one other than Mike. His advice is spot on and he is in tight with Colnago. I had a sweet custom paint job done by Colnago on my Dream frame. I ordered the 2001 Mapei scheme with a carbon effect so that it looks like a C-40. You have to look at it pretty closely to tell the difference. When I ordered it, the painters were on vacation (no joke!), so it took a few weeks longer than I liked. However, it is well worth the wait! I am going to have my CT1 resprayed this winter...I don't expect to see it until spring though!!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

ColnagoDream said:


> I ride nothing but Colnago and I buy new from no one other than Mike. His advice is spot on and he is in tight with Colnago. I had a sweet custom paint job done by Colnago on my Dream frame. I ordered the 2001 Mapei scheme with a carbon effect so that it looks like a C-40. You have to look at it pretty closely to tell the difference. When I ordered it, the painters were on vacation (no joke!), so it took a few weeks longer than I liked. However, it is well worth the wait! I am going to have my CT1 resprayed this winter...I don't expect to see it until spring though!!


Same here. I've got a Dream Plus B-Stay with a red-to-black carbon effect and it is the most beautiful frame I've ever seen. Also have a ct-1 b-stay in reflex blue that I am toying with an AD-10 respray, but I race them so Iam waiting intil the paint gets more dinged up. The paint is so durable that it may take some time! As far as lead time for painting, there are two items according to Maestro. Is the frame finished and in stock at colnago? If so 6-8 weeks was what my delivery was. Or, is they have to build the frame in your size, this adds considerable time. Oh, and one more thing that adds to the anticipation: the painters are artists and you never know exactly what the paint job will look like until it is in your hands.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*post a picture?*



Fignon's Barber said:


> Same here. I've got a Dream Plus B-Stay with a red-to-black carbon effect and it is the most beautiful frame I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> > Could post a picture of this? I'd love to see what all the talk is about. Sounds real nice.
> ...


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Here's a picture of my recently aquired Dream HP B-stay*



ipaul said:


> Fignon's Barber said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. I've got a Dream Plus B-Stay with a red-to-black carbon effect and it is the most beautiful frame I've ever seen.
> ...


----------



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone!!

Looks like I'll be ordering from Mike and then waiting... If all works out I'll get it around my B-day in November


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*I'm with ya brother!!*

The US importer (Trail of Tears) sucks **s. I have made it a personal vendetta to sway my cycling club friends to NOT buy from any US shops.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd get any orders in quick at it's bike show season and they'll be gearing up for all their big distributor orders soon, after than it's next year's team bikes, so six weeks will be next year in no time.


----------



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

Monty Dog said:


> I'd get any orders in quick at it's bike show season and they'll be gearing up for all their big distributor orders soon, after than it's next year's team bikes, so six weeks will be next year in no time.


 I put my order in last Friday and got a nice note Monday morning stating that Colnago had an unpainted frame ready to go. Mike is estimating 6 weeks max at this point.


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

i HATED the GEO scheme...until i saw one! they are the most beautiful bikes.

as for mike...AWESOME experience with him...although i would be willing to wait. i ordered an oval master with a custom paint scheme and it took forever to get the bike. in the end, mike upgraded me to a c40 (http://c40.home.att.net, if you're interested) for only about $300...so, for me, the wait was worth it. if i were you, i'd order the custom from mike. he rocks (i'll order my next bike from him too), trialtir blows (why should they get all that extra $$$), and who can beat a custom paint job?


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

When you speak of custom do you really mean "custom"? I'm thinking about ordering from Mike, and want a solid color scheme with no trim details other than decals.


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

based on what i've seen...that would be totally doable.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I bought from Maestro twice. The wait was 4 months and 7 months respectively.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

elviento said:


> I bought from Maestro twice. The wait was 4 months and 7 months respectively.


Was there custom paint specified, or was this a frame availability issue?


----------

